# maltese pups in dallas shelter



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got this in my e-mail, is anyone close to this shelter? Are there any local rescues?Hello, My name is Caroline Bishop and I currently work with a different breed rescue in Dallas . I was at the Dallas County Pound today and I found these guys there. There are like 4 or 5 of them, but very very cute. I know that this is a very popular breed, and these pups would probably be adopted in an instant if someone would save them! My phone number is 214-707-3574. Thank you very much for your time! Caroline 



Sent from my iPhone

[attachment=61033:image001.jpg]


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 20 2010, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875759


> I got this in my e-mail, is anyone close to this shelter? Are there any local rescues?Hello, My name is Caroline Bishop and I currently work with a different breed rescue in Dallas . I was at the Dallas County Pound today and I found these guys there. There are like 4 or 5 of them, but very very cute. I know that this is a very popular breed, and these pups would probably be adopted in an instant if someone would save them! My phone number is 214-707-3574. Thank you very much for your time! Caroline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*bump*

Caroline : I found these on google....while they are out of Austin, maybe they will know of someone in the Dallas area? >> Austin Small Dog Rescue Group 512 533-9360 ; JoNelle Scurto (830) 303-6030

Link to google search results : http://www.wbrogden.com/Dogs/rescue.html 

And here was one from the list that says it's an all breed rescue : Dallas/Ft Worth Metroplex All Breed Rescue Texas Tailwaggers Village Rescue P.O. Box 2072, Lewisville, TX 75029 Phone: 214-868-0480 

Please keep us posted...they look so sweet... poor babies


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I found this group - Lil Paws Maltese Rescue - on petfinder...although it sounds like they're in Austin, the dog they had listed came from Dallas, so they could possibly help....


http://www.lilpaws-malteserescue.org/


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.pawsinthecity.org/

Paw In The City’s Accomplishments: ** Reducing the number of animals killed at the City of Dallas Animal Shelter by having them attend our offsite adoption events along with our foster animals AND pulling animals on death row from that city shelter. 

...

Maybe if you gave them the ID numbers of the maltese you saw in that shelter, they can pull them/help get them on track for adoption...

Thank you again for caring, Caroline :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I can go get them! I live near dallas.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 20 2010, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875784


> I can go get them! I live near dallas.[/B]


Hi Nancy,
We need to get them to a rescue, maybe you can get them out for a rescue. we sent this email to Mary at northcentral maltese rescue, I don't know if they have any foster homes in Dallas. Maybe you can check on them ,I wondered how they ended up in a shelter?


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 20 2010, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875786


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 20 2010, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875784





> I can go get them! I live near dallas.[/B]


Hi Nancy,
We need to get them to a rescue, maybe you can get them out for a rescue. we sent this email to Mary at northcentral maltese rescue, I don't know if they have any foster homes in Dallas. Maybe you can check on them ,I wondered how they ended up in a shelter?
[/B][/QUOTE]
do you know where in dallas they are? I sent you a PM.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I will be in Dallas for the weekend. I would be happy to help if I can


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Are these the same puppies? There are 4 on the site that look alike.
LINK


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jan 20 2010, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875797


> Are these the same puppies? There are 4 on the site that look alike.
> LINK[/B]


Yes, I think these are them


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I live in Houston which is a few hours away from Dallas. Let me know if I can help in anyway...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I live in Arlington, about 10 miles away from Dallas. I'm off work tomorrow (Friday) and will be more than happy to pick these babies up and hold them for the next step in the process. OR if it's urgent I could take off this afternoon to get them. Please let me know if I can help.

Glenda


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 21 2010, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875862


> I live in Arlington, about 10 miles away from Dallas. I'm off work tomorrow (Friday) and will be more than happy to pick these babies up and hold them for the next step in the process. OR if it's urgent I could take off this afternoon to get them. Please let me know if I can help.
> 
> Glenda[/B]


We are trying to get in touch with some rescues in the area Thank you for your offer I will let you know


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just saw that all 4 pups have been removed from the website. Did someone pick them up?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jan 21 2010, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875964


> I just saw that all 4 pups have been removed from the website. Did someone pick them up?[/B]


I just saw that too... I hope so...

You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

One of the local rescues must of gotten them out. I'll try and find out


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Praying these wee ones are in the safety of a Rescue ~ rayer: rayer: 

You ladies are all so awesome!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just saw that one of the females and the male are back on the website. I don't know why they weren't there a few hours ago. I want to go tomorrow to the shelter and see if they are there. I am visting family here in Dallas and hopefully I can get away for a bit to go see.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, I have been off line with power outages and then computer problems. AMA has foster homes in this area and if I had seen this post earlier might have been able to help. Please contact me next time you see anything in the Dallas , Fort Worth area and I can contact the gals in the area. Also , if any of you in that area would like to foster for AMA please let me know privately. Hugs,Edie


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

So whatever happened to these pups? Did Jennifer ever go see them?


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jan 22 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876367


> Sorry, I have been off line with power outages and then computer problems. AMA has foster homes in this area and if I had seen this post earlier might have been able to help. Please contact me next time you see anything in the Dallas , Fort Worth area and I can contact the gals in the area. Also , if any of you in that area would like to foster for AMA please let me know privately. Hugs,Edie[/B]


I'll check on the pups, and the shelter, tomorrow, Edie. If they are still there, then let's see what we can do.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Let me know what you find out Deb or if anyone has any info on them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jan 23 2010, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876739


> Let me know what you find out Deb or if anyone has any info on them.[/B]



Yep, I'll let you know what I find out. Tomorrow is Sunday, so not sure of this shelter's hours. 

If anyone has any information, please let us know, as it would save me three hours on the phone to Dallas.

Edie, and I, can certainly help. As Edie stated, we do have people in the Dallas area. 

Also, anyone willing to volunteer, for AMA, in that area, contact Edie. 

Jennifer, did you go there, or have any new information?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Scmr contacted rescues in that area to try and get someone to take them, we never heard back from any of them. We don't have anyone in that area. Next time I will call Edie and the AMA. Hopefully they got adopted or are in rescue.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 23 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876752


> Scmr contacted rescues in that area to try and get someone to take them, we never heard back from any of them. We don't have anyone in that area. Next time I will call Edie and the AMA. Hopefully they got adopted or are in rescue.[/B]



Man, I wish I lived in Texas I would have went and got those babies!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

They were gone off of the site the day I was going to go. They haven't been back on since. I kept checking every few hours and even emailed but never got a response back.


----------

